# Unable to connect to wireless network.



## Russ B (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a laptop that detects my unsecured wireless network but it is unable to connect to it. There is a button for the internal Broadcom card which I have made sure to enable. The signal strength shows as excellent, but this is what ipconfig /all reports:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Luke Thomas>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sk8pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-09-22-BB

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-A3-A9-CE

I'm trying to connect to a Westell Versalink DSL Modem 327W. Any help would be appreciated, as I have been struggling with this problem for a while now and have not been able to find a solution.

Russ


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Will that PC connect successfully via ethernet?

On the router is the Dhcp server enabled and MAC Address filtering NOT enabled?


----------



## Russ B (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, I can connect via ethernet. I also have another laptop that is able to connect wirelessly.

I just double check the settings and DHCP Server is set to "Private LAN." Under the Private LAN settings the DHCP Server is enabled. Under the "Wireless" settings MAC Address Filtering is NOT enabled.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are using anything non-standard for the router's signal--turbo, draft-n, 108Mbps, etc.--try using just standard 802.11g and/or 'b.'

Make sure you have the latest driver for the wireless adapter from your laptop manufacturer's web site.


----------



## Russ B (Aug 21, 2007)

I've made sure the router is set to a standard signal. It was set to mixed g/b signal.

I did not have the latest driver since I had just completed a system restore on this laptop. I updated the driver, but I still get "Unable to connect to wireless network."

Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried the laptop on a local Internet hotspot? It would be nice to know if it connects to any wireless AP.


----------

